# Availability of jobs regarding Software Configuration Management in Singapore



## msk (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Am a Software Configuration Management (SCM) Engineer and wants to work in Singapore. Currently, am living in Pakistan and wants to move to Singapore in the same profession. I require following information:

1) Can I be eligible to work in Singapore? What's the eligibility criteria to work in Singapore?
2) What kind of visa should be am looking for? Is there an work permit visa or something else?
3) Is the jobs relevant to software configuration management (Information Technology Sector) is easily available? If yes, than what are the good web sites available to seek SCM jobs?

Above mentioned are few queries, so if someone can guide me will be really appreciated. 

Take care!


----------

